# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Overbelaste bilspier

## san1974

Hallo Wie heeft het ook al eens gehad,of kent het?
Overbelaste bilspier,hevige pijnscheuten...ppfff
Wat kun je eraan doen voor snel herstel..?
Ik sport elke dag dus beweging genoeg..
Bedankt alvast voor de tips.
Gr Sandra

----------


## Francesco

hoe verloopt de pijn? zijn de scheuten vanuit de heup of vanuit het been? Zijn de aanhoudend of met vlagen? Is het erger tijdens bewegingen of ook in rust. Is het erger bij staan of bij zitten? Pas dan zou ik mogelijk tips kunnen geven. Groet.

----------


## san1974

Hoi Frencesco.....Sinds vandaag gaat het iets beter,minder pijn.
Als ik beweeg en werk en sport geen probleem maar zodra ik van een fiets af moet stappen of ga zitten en op moet staan,dan krijg ike rge pijnscheuten.En ik heb vd huisarts medicijn inbrufen gekregen dat zal de pijn ook wel verminderen?Zitten is ook geen probleem wat ik heel raar vind,met een overbelaste bilspier volgens de arts?Ik hoop dat het gauw over is?Kan ik weer intesief gaan sporten want dit is niks.Gr sandra

----------


## Francesco

Beste San. Een overbelaste spier wil rust en warmte om weer te kunnen herstellen. Massage of een warm bad of douche kunnen dan ook goed helpen. Ibuprofen is een goed middel. Tijdens zitten wordt de pijnlijke spier niet belast, dus geen pijn. Wel tijdens de bewegingen die je maakt met op en afstappen van de fiets. Als je je gewicht ten opzichte van je heup verplaatst (bij opstaan en gaan zitten) voel je dus de pijn. Iets om op te letten: zorg dat je kleding bij je taille goed aansluit. Tijdens fietsen hangt het rugpand van je jas soms wapperend achter je zadel. Dat is een windvanger dit kou geeft op de spieren van de onderrug. Daar kan ook een oorzaak zitten van je pijn. Probeer het eens. Salut.

----------


## san1974

Hallo Bedankt voor je tip[en]De huisarts had wel gezegd dat ik mocht blijven sporten en moest blijven bewegen maar u zegt,rusten?
Ik sport normaal elke dag,hij zegt dat is je lichaam dan ook niet gewend om helemaal te stoppen tijdelijk met sporten dus wel blijven bewegen.
Ik heb een soort panty broekje aan,zit heel strak en fijn is dat.Dat is ook goed of niet?En ik heb met sporten een topje aan hahahahaa dus geen wapperde shirt maar iedergeval bedankt voor je reaktie ,hoelang zal het gaan duren en doe ik het wel goed nu dan?beetje bewegen en staand werk en verder doe ik het rustig en 3 keer bad ,lekker warm?gr sandra

----------

